

10 things I wish I knew when I started learning iOS development - gabegottlieb
http://blog.chrismclaughlin.com/2011/12/10-things-i-wish-i-knew-when-i-started.html

======
kstenerud
Good list. I'll just add that once your source code exceeds 5MB or so, you'll
want the extra horsepower of a macbook pro or a desktop. Waiting for compiles
destroys your focus.

~~~
mclaughlinc
interesting- thanks for making me feel better about my macbook pro purchase :)

